# Split jawed release????



## cplmorse777 (Feb 25, 2010)

I was watching a hunting show the other night and a guy was using a release with 4 jaws, 2 above and 2 below the arrow nock, does anyone know anything about these releases? Who makes them? Less torque on the arrow? Thanks.


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Sounds like tru ball double head*

This jaw style is very popular with hunters because of two key features. Tthe double ball release pulls directly behind the arrow, the arrow will not come off the nock if you pull back, let down, and pull back again. The release can also be attached to the bowstring allowing the hunter's hands to be free to do all other needed tasks while up in the tree stand. The crossbar stops nock pinch and aligns the peep. This is an excellent choice for short axle-to-axle bows. 
When ordering your handle release choose W for Double Ball Head 
(Example: An Ultra XTreme would 
http://truball.com/interchangeableHeads.html


----------

